# SE QLD SAFETY DAY II



## kayakone

Scoman's 'Tales of Woe at Wello' post viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48946 was in my view a wakeup call. I think it was courageous of him to post his account of a near disaster. 
Accordingly, and in the interest of safety for all (SE QLD) AKFF'ers, I am proposing another day mucking about with the following scenarios:

1. Testing stability of your kayak:

* can you unhook that lure that's caught on the front/rear of your yak?
* can you sit side saddle? 
* can you reach right around behind you and get the spare rod?
* how far can you lean to one side without capsize?

2. Righting a capsized kayak

3. Procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to succesful re-entry)

4. Swimming to your yak (is it feasible?).

5. Re-entry technique onto your yak.

6. Towing a swamped yak.

7. Safety gear.

8. Paddling techniques.

9. Safe handling procedures for landing a thrashing fish (maybe - time permitting) .

This is on at 
*Saturday 9th June*

*Reef Point Esplanade, Scarborough...turn left into carpark near kiosk*. *(UBD 81 8R)*.

*7.30 am for an 8.00 am start.*

Come on guys and gals! There would have to be *50 yak fishos in SE QLD* who would benefit enormously from this days instruction and practice.

*A professional sea kayak instructor (Level II) will be running the day*. He charges for his time instructing, and as a result _there will be a fee to cover his services_. The fee _ is $ 20 per person. Timewise, please allow most of the day, though the instructional part should be covered by about 2.00 pm.

A super duper BBQ lunch is courtesy of Des and Nat from Stealth Australia, with an opportunity after lunch to tryout a variety of Stealth kayaks.

Also available on the day will be some discounted safety equipment (whistles, hand pumps) from Rosco Canoes. Rosco's support kayak safety.

The venue is suitable for families, for swimming, beach activities, bicycle riding, and barbeques. An excellent bike track network links the venue to a free public swimming pool at Redcliffe 5 kms away. The Reef Point Cafe is right beside the venue. Reef point Cafe are offering a discounted (set menu) brekky and discounted coffee from 7.00 am (just mention 'kayak safety').

You could arrive very early and have a fish on the Scarby reefs 1 - 2 kms away.....or stay later for the same. If you haven't been there before expect snapper, flathead, bream, jewies, javelin fish, sole, longtail tuna and tailor as frequently caught species.... HB's and SP's, & bait as well.

Early expressions of interest will assist me with the planning.

Trevor_


----------



## Beekeeper

I'm in... and I'll get a few (occasional only) kayak friends as well.
Jimbo


----------



## Rhino

Great idea Trevor and good on you for putting in the time.

I was at a recent Victorian day out and saw 3 guys fall out of their yaks right near the shore. I'm not sure how they'd have gone if they were much further out.
If you are new to the game (or even if you're not) these are great days to get involved in.
I'd be there if it was in VIc.

Good luck Trevor.


----------



## Beekeeper

I've got two keen starters, Trev... Jeff A and Graham M... and myself of course!

Guess that makes three, eh?

I hope some others begin to commit... don't want it to be a poor show-up like the last time.

Most kayakers I speak to seem quite happy with their lack of safety knowledge... I hope they survive.

cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

Hope you can make it Alex. Judging on the first one, guaranteed benefits to all attendees, regardless of your experience in fishing yaks.

I'll admit, despite previous extensive kayaking experience, I learnt stuff I'd never come across. It's a win win for everyone.

Just forget the cold and dress appropriately...it's the start of a Brissie winter. Water temp about 22 C, air temp about 23 C. But plan to be wet.

Any more starters?

Trevor


----------



## noddy

Can you put me down as a potential at this stage depending on work please. Always fun spending more time next to the kayak then in it!


----------



## bruus

I'll be keeping that date open also. Count me in


----------



## kayakone

bruus said:


> I'll be keeping that date open also. Count me in


Good to hear young fella. You won't feel it's a wasted morning, that much is guaranteed. Anyone else you know who kayaks, drag them along to.

cheers
trevor


----------



## Bretto

I'll be there. Never tipped and re-entered a kayak before. Gone for a swim once during the floods whilst trying to enter a yak under trying conditions.


----------



## Beekeeper

Surely there will be more than this turn up???

Jimbo


----------



## Guest

..................................


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Unfortunately Jamie, lots of blokes think the same as you and you wont appreciate how much you can actually learn buy being taught by qualified instructor.
Anyone who has done a coarse will tell you how invaluable they are........There invaluable, you need to do one, they only cost a few bucks take a few hours and may save your life one day, or at least make you competent enough that you dont fall out while fishing in a creek :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

..........................


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Jamie have you done a lesson? You should, you may not get another chance to do one through AKFF. There has been a few of these courses organized through different instructors over the years and usually they stop through lack of interest. Its probably 3 years since the last lot were organized, by a different instructor.


----------



## Beekeeper

Trev... I spoke with a fellow called Tim whilst cleaning my yak yesterday at Scarby... his wife was paddling theirs at the time, and I asked him if either he or his wife were confident they could re-enter their craft if tipped off it.

This led to the Safety Day you're organising, and I gave him the details, where and when, and I think he's another starter.

Actually, he's been a registered AKFF member for a while, but hasn't contributed, probably because he's been a wannabeakayaker until he just bought this SOT a week ago. I think he will register as a starter soon.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## TouringTom

Please count me in


----------



## kayakone

Here are a few comments, from the first safety day, to spur you on to making this a must do 'save your ass day'.



Lazybugger said:


> ... Gary, a level 2 sea instructor, was very good and a great communicator and took us through all of the lessons Trev had promised. I picked up a few corrections on my paddle stroke but not as many as those guys....
> 
> The climbing back on the yak bit was very hard to master for my fat ass but with encouragement from others I managed it each time. I'll certainly be getting a stirrup made up as it makes the whole thing a lot easier.
> 
> Gary is based on the sunny coast so I would thoroughly recommend the Noosa and Caloundra boys get there arses into gear
> and get Gary's contact details. It doesn't matter how experienced you are you will pick up a few tips from someone with
> Gary's experience.





actionsurf said:


> Great day. Thanks for arranging the event Trevor (kayakone). I learnt a lot and would recommend anyone who gets the opportunity to attend a similar day in the future would find it very worthwhile, regardless of experience level. Cheers, Hally.


Come on guys and gals! There would have to be *50 yak fishos in SE QLD* who would benefit enormously from this days instruction and practice.

Saturday 9th June

Reef Point Esplanade, Scarborough...turn left into carpark near kiosk. (UBD 81 8R).

7.30 am for an 8.00 am start.


----------



## DennisT

Hi Trevor,

Sounds good, count me in.

Den


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdNiOmwAAApXgAAQQIEIAhgAN2XfYCAAVFDQNGgAaCKfqMp6nlGJ6JoExETSMStYh8rkxoyuNa0kWKMQip83W4fOezT3g5k1SHj0pHzypCVGRXgAAC+LuSKcKEhpsR02AA==


----------



## mattbris10

mark me down as a potential. It definitely sounds like something I should be attending. might even be able to convince the wife to come out as well.


----------



## killer

All you people sitting on the fence about whether you should or shouldn't do this safety day, well just do it !! 
You won't be disappointed. 
Its a great day.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## winneryak

noddy said:


> Can you put me down as a potential at this stage depending on work please. Always fun spending more time next to the kayak then in it!


I second the above^ I will get back to you asap with a derinate answer but it sounds really good as I havnt tried any of these yet. Will be good to get some kayak safety under my belt.

Cheers winneryak


----------



## kayakone

C'mon lads and ladies.

Where are you? Just over two weeks to go, and you are still undecided whether it is worthwhile?

Here are a few comments, from the first safety day, to spur you on to making this *a must do* 'save your ass day'.



Lazybugger said:


> ... Gary, a level 2 sea instructor, was very good and a great communicator and took us through all of the lessons Trev had promised. I picked up a few corrections on my paddle stroke but not as many as those guys....
> 
> The climbing back on the yak bit was very hard to master but with encouragement from others I managed it each time. I'll certainly be getting a stirrup made up as it makes the whole thing a lot easier.
> 
> Gary is based on the sunny coast so I would thoroughly recommend the Noosa and Caloundra boys get there arses into gear
> and get Gary's contact details. It doesn't matter how experienced you are you will pick up a few tips from someone with
> Gary's experience.





actionsurf said:


> Great day. Thanks for arranging the event Trevor (kayakone). I learnt a lot and would recommend anyone who gets the opportunity to attend a similar day in the future would find it very worthwhile, regardless of experience level. Cheers, Hally.


Come on guys and gals! There would have to be at least *50 yak fishos in SE QLD* who would benefit enormously from this days instruction and practice.

Saturday 9th June

Reef Point Esplanade, Scarborough...turn left into carpark near kiosk. (UBD 81 8R).

7.30 am for an 8.00 am start.

Trevor

PLS express interest soon to help with planning purposes.


----------



## siker

Hi all. I've been a long time browser but never submitted. Is it ok to turn up on the day? Because of work commitments I won't know until a few days beforehand if I can make it or not.It's a great idea falling out in a controlled situation and finding out how much we don't know.
Peter


----------



## kayakone

siker said:


> Hi all. I've been a long time browser but never submitted. Is it ok to turn up on the day? Because of work commitments I won't know until a few days beforehand if I can make it or not.It's a great idea falling out in a controlled situation and finding out how much we don't know.
> Peter


Peter

You are most welcome. Guaranteed to be the best thing you ever do towards your own safety in a kayak.

Hope you can make it.

Trevor


----------



## jaytee102

Not sure whether I can make it. Is there anything you could wear on the day to keep warm in the water?


----------



## kayakone

jaytee102 said:


> Not sure whether I can make it. Is there anything you could wear on the day to keep warm in the water?


Be prepared to be wet. Very wet. Thermal underwear, windproof top, and change of clothes in the car (X2).
You will not regret being cool and wet for a period.

The info you gain will be be valuable forever.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

Guess who's going to be at the Safety Day in just over 2 weeks?

All the more reason to be there.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

Lazybugger said:


> Lara Bingle? Her new TV show must be desperate for ideas :lol:


Wrong. Guess again.


----------



## Bretto

kayakone said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lara Bingle? Her new TV show must be desperate for ideas :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Guess again.
Click to expand...

Miranda Kerr?


----------



## kayakone

Wrong. Guess again.


----------



## Bretto

kayakone said:


> Wrong. Guess again.


Geeze Trev, you're killing me here mate. I can't think of anything better than a Victoria's Secret model showing me what not to do on a yak...

Well actually I can... but its probably not appropriate to write it on a forum. :lol:


----------



## SeekHunt

Hi I am new to kayaking and would like to book a spot on the safety day if you have any left. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## kayakone

Fentp said:


> Hi I am new to kayaking and would like to book a spot on the safety day if you have any left.
> Cheers
> Paul


Welcome to come along Paul. You're in for a truckload of very valuable info. Allow most of the day...it's such a pleasant spot down there you may wish to stay for a walk/cycle down the pennisula, and/or have dinner down there. There are free BBQ's nearby.

If you are there predawn there will be a few people going out for a fish before the instruction starts at 8 am, so if you have done a bit of paddling, and it is not too windy, and you are welcome to come along for a fish/explore.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

It is decided.

*Des and Nat from Stealth Australia will be at the safety day with a number of Stealth kayaks available for a free try out.*

Better still, as if saving your butt wasn't good enough, they are providing a free BBQ lunch.

You are now all out of excuses to not be there. Please indicate interest to help with catering.

Trevor


----------



## bruus

I am still in, I've told everyone i'm busy on the 9th.


----------



## Zed

This is a few years old, but it deals with some constants in cold water survival:





I can't make it, so there's my contribution.
Miranda would have tipped the scales fyi, no offense to Des and Nat.


----------



## Beekeeper

And a great contribution it was, Zed... I never used a life-jacket until Trevor turned up one day out at Scarby... asked me why I wasn't using one, and I told him I had it tucked behind the seat. He gave me a sly but effective bit of pressure, and I've been using it ever since.

I actually wore a type of fishing vest (nothing to do with safety) that contained lots of fishing tackle, and would have helped me to go under... pretty bright, eh?

Thanks for your contribution, Zed... most informative.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## SeekHunt

Thanks for the response Trevor. 


kayakone said:


> If you are there predawn there will be a few people going out for a fish before the instruction starts at 8 am..
> 
> Trevor


...exactly how 'predawn' are we talking about here???

(Keen to play but am weak willed, warm blooded and solar powered on cold winter mornings...

cheers


----------



## kayakone

Fentp said:


> Thanks for the response Trevor.
> [quote="kayakone"
> 
> If you are there predawn there will be a few people going out for a fish before the instruction starts at 8 am..
> 
> Trevor


...exactly how 'predawn' are we talking about here???

(Keen to play but am weak willed, warm blooded and solar powered on cold winter mornings...

cheers[/quote]

First light is 5.25 am. I will be there at 5.00 am for a 5.30 launch. It is a 15 minute paddle out and back, so that leaves only 1.5 hours of fishing/exploring. Even if not fishing, I am happy to show those unfamiliar with Scarborough reefs some of the layout and landmarks. Then of course, after the instruction, the Stealth lunch, and trying those fabulous kayaks that Des and Nat are bringing, there is the rest of the day to go out again and have a fish.

None of that will apply if it is raining and or blowing hard, but the safety day _will go on regardless of weather_.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

Beekeeper said:


> I attended K1's much advertised Scarby Safety Day&#8230; but only six others attended! Some AKFFers couldn't attend due to other obligations.
> 
> Gary, the instructor gave us a pretty comprehensive over-view on the subject prior to everybody bar me hitting the water in their yaks.
> 
> I couldn't be with them as I'd arrived home the day before from a nasty little lower body operation that precludes me from physical exertion for six weeks. I'm really pissed about that. I really wanted to learn the eskimo roll from this fellow who effortlessly performed several of them, just to cool off.
> 
> Even tho' not physically participating, I soaked up every syllable of his instructions, and was amazed at his so-obvious abilities on the water&#8230; casual expertise seems a good description.
> 
> Correct or efficient paddling strokes were discussed at length earlier, and everybody's technique was scrutinised on the water. One of the group had a shoulder problem that he had attributed to playing golf, but Gary pointed out to him that he was holding that shoulder way too high, and would have a shortened kayaking life if it wasn't corrected. The advice was taken in good faith and I'm sure will be followed.
> 
> I believe that the realisation of just how inadequate our safety precautions were, came when he got every yakker to tip over, leave the yak, (he then towed it away) swim to it and remount. Just swimming to the craft in the light breeze proved tough, but when he suggested it later after the North Easterly picked up to around 15 knots, they all declined the offer. They realised that the yaks would be travelling faster than they could swim. No marine radio, no whistle to attract attention if anybody happened along, no flares, no EPIRB, lucky to even have a vest on&#8230; What did that mean?
> 
> They would be stuck there, bobbing on the water, without a yak to get them home. If nothing else hit home, that one sure did!
> 
> Remounting the craft also had its moments, and I bet that most of the guys attending will have a stirrup strap for remounting in the very near future (that's a beauty! simple but effective).
> 
> Paddle leashes were shown to be inadequate, if only the clips that hooked them to stay-points&#8230; bungy cords also weren't up to standards that Gary would insist on&#8230; he himself has a two-piece paddle in case of damage of any description to the main paddle&#8230; carries a bag full of safety gear&#8230; a first-aid kit&#8230; pocket-knife on his vest to quickly slash his way out of possible entanglements&#8230; cord for towing, and a short fore and aft grab cord. I know I've missed plenty of others, but they're the ones that stuck out to me.
> 
> Explanations for every piece of safety equipment and situations that could arise were given, and they all were not just feasible, but more likely probable.
> 
> After it was all over, Des (Stealth) and his lady turned up with a swag of cool drinks, snags, onions, bread and butter, sauces, and cooked up for us&#8230; wonderful, and most welcome&#8230; thanks Des.
> 
> It was good to meet some of the faces behind the AKFF names and I'm sure that Trevor was pleased with the reactions of the participants to Gary's expert instructions.
> 
> I believe that all who attended realise that most AKFFers are probably just as remiss in the safety department as we all were, and hope that there will be requests from many of the others for more safety days&#8230; Gary will make himself available for them if and when this occurs.
> 
> This quote from the first safety day. *Lots learned by all.*
> 
> Any more starters? Some more expressions of intention to attend will help with the planning, and the catering.
> 
> Trevor


----------



## kayakone

Zed said:


> This is a few years old, but it deals with some constants in cold water survival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make it, so there's my contribution.
> Miranda would have tipped the scales fyi, no offense to Des and Nat.


Meant to thank you earlier Zed for this contribution (no internet for a few days). Alarming statistics there, with valuable life saving advice. It is interesting your posting of this on the safety day thread. Interesting, because I feel many *estuary and inland waters yak fishos* think (subconsciously), that they don't need safety day info, cause they are not going offshore. Offshore = rough water and capsize risk = need for safety training. Inshore is much safer.

WRONG on 2 counts!

1. inland waters can be very rough in minutes in strong winds

2. Very cold water in inland waters. As the video demonstrates, that while Australia doesn't have the low sea temperatures you do, our inland waterways do, and the effects can be disasterous or fatal. And this makes your video particularly pertinent for our inland waterways fishos, and the need for them to master good kayak re-entry skills.

Thanks for posting Zed.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

Scoman's 'Tales of Woe at Wello' post viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48946 was in my view a wakeup call. I think it was courageous of him to post his account of a near disaster. 
Accordingly, and in the interest of safety for all (SE QLD/ N NSW) AKFF'ers, I am proposing another day mucking about with the following scenarios:

1. Testing stability of your kayak:

* can you unhook that lure that's caught on the front/rear of your yak?
* can you sit side saddle? 
* can you reach right around behind you and get the spare rod?
* how far can you lean to one side without capsize?

2. Righting a capsized kayak

3. Procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to succesful re-entry)

4. Swimming to your yak (is it feasible?).

5. Re-entry technique onto your yak.

6. Towing a swamped yak (a mate in trouble).

7. Safety gear.

8. Paddling techniques.

9. Safe handling procedures for landing a thrashing fish (maybe - time permitting) .

This will be held at Scarborough on the Redcliffe Peninsula, on a gently shelving sand bottom. 
*Date: Saturday 9th June 8.00 am *(Queen's B'day weekend, where Monday is the public holiday).

*A professional sea kayak instructor (Level II) will be running the day*. [REGARDLESS OF WEATHER ON THE DAY] He charges for his time instructing, and as a result _there will be a fee to cover his services_. The fee is $ 20 per person, and includes the lunch and the Stealth Kayak tryout. Family members not involved in the instructional activities are welcome for lunch at a cost of $5 /person. Timewise, please allow most of the day, though the instructional part should be mainly covered by about 1.00 - 2.00 pm.

The free BBQ lunch is available via Stealth Australia kayaks, with an opportunity to try a variety of kayaks out for free. Kindly supplied by Des and Nat from Stealth Australia. This is a perfect opportunity to try out the Stealth range.

Also available on the day will be some low cost safety equipment (whistles, pumps) available at cost.

The venue is suitable for families, for swimming, beach activities, bicycle riding, and free barbeques for breaky and dinner. An excellent bike track network links the venue to a free public swimming pool at Redcliffe 5 kms away, and extends a further 6 kms down the peninsula to Woody Point. This is a family friendly venue for family members not participating in the safety day instruction. A cafe is beside the venue, and the famous Morgan's Seafood Restaurant is only 200 m walk away (also toilets).

You could arrive very early and have a fish on the Scarby reefs 1 - 2 kms away.....or stay later for the same. If you haven't been there before expect snapper (none over 94 cms to date), flathead (85 cms), bream (40 cms), jewies (92 cms), javelin fish, grassy sweetlip, sole, longtail tuna (110 cms) and tailor (60 cms) as frequently caught species.... HB's and SP's, & bait as well.

Early expressions of interest will assist me with the planning, particularly for the catering purposes.

Trevor

*Some prizes are now also on offer for attendees.*


----------



## Nanga59

G'day Trevor

I would really like to get to this one but the lovely bride and I will be up the coast that weekend.

I had a near topple experience a few weeks ago that really got me thinking "what would I do . . . how would I recover?" if I did end up on the wet side of the yak.
Like JImbo said in an earlier post I have a PFD that never seems to see daylight . . . it really should be part of the gear that must be worn, just like the hat and sunnies.

It really is a good thing that you are doing Trev, I wish you and all the people that are attending the day and providing tuition have a great day.
Hopefully there will be another day that I can get to in the near future.

John


----------



## killer

killer said:


> All you people sitting on the fence about whether you should or shouldn't do this safety day, well just do it !!
> You won't be disappointed.
> Its a great day.
> 
> Cheers
> Killer.


Bump!!!


----------



## FatYak83

I am in. Don't know the area all that well, what street is it of so I can put it into the GPS.


----------



## kayakone

FatYak83 said:


> I am in. Don't know the area all that well, what street is it of so I can put it into the GPS.


Saturday 9th June

Reef Point Esplanade, Scarborough...turn left into carpark near kiosk. (UBD 81 8R).

7.30 am for an 8.00 am start.

Trev


----------



## Beekeeper

Trev... I'm dragging them in from everywhere... meeting them on the water... on the beach... if they tell me they're getting a yak, I tell them to be there, even if it's to just hear Gary's spiel... I know it's worth it, as I was at the first one, but couldn't participate as I'd just come home from hospital, and could hardly even walk.

I learned so much from just listening.

This time, I'll be on the water or in it on occasions.

See you there...

Jimbo


----------



## FatYak83

Thanks Trev,
What is the cost? was it 40 or 80?


----------



## kayakone

FatYak83 said:


> Thanks Trev,
> What is the cost? was it 40 or 80?


$ 20 for the whole day, including lunch. Legend's signatures may cost a little extra on top  .

trev


----------



## Outbacker73

Count me in! Only been yakking early this year and I don't want to missed this opportunity. Thanks for organising event like this.

Cheers
Norman


----------



## YakCult

G'day Trevor -
Just a reminder to those that perhaps have thought about the day, but as yet haven't quite decided...
What could be a better reason to participate than to possibly save a life (maybe your own) with just a little training!!
In addition to your plans, I reckon the old subject of yak visibility is a most important one too...
Especially visibility at sea. You really don't need much of a swell to make a head & shoulders / flag / LED light bobbing up and down rather difficult to spot. My experience with the sea has taught me that it really has to be treated with the utmost respect - and sometimes that is difficult when you only have about 20cms of thin plastic sides as a barrier - AND the yakker has had only limited experience....
It would be my hope that the novices that wish to venture into "outside" regions are given a little more prior training in these areas of safety.....
May it all go well for you mate - a most worthwhile cause indeed!!


----------



## Guest

I keen to come but is there an idea on what time the prefish is. Its going to be an early start from the goldie.


----------



## kayakone

nad97 said:


> I keen to come but is there an idea on what time the prefish is. Its going to be an early start from the goldie.


Yep Nick. Keen to see you there. If too early (and leaving the Goldie at 3.30 am is a tad early), come later to arrive 7.30 am. After the instructional, the suberb Stealth lunch, and the Stealth try-outs, if possible, stay for a fish later on. At least on the way home you are opposing heavy traffic.

cheers 
trev


----------



## Guest

I will let you know the night before on the pre fish.
Cheers Nick


----------



## Flump

Count me in Trev, might even try and make a pre & post fish too

Cheers......Nick


----------



## GT79

Hey Trev,
It looks like the stars have aligned for once, I'm also looking like being a starter on the day.
If I can drag myself out of bed I should even be able to get there for an early fish/float around.

GT79


----------



## kayakone

Looking for commiment for organisational and catering purposes (how many steaks, drinks, Stealth demo kayaks, etc).

WHO IS IN ?

Trevor[/quote]


----------



## Guest

WHO IS IN ?

Trevor
Nad97


----------



## glenndini

Trevor,
I wasn't sure I could make it but looks all clear now. Put me down for one if I wasn't already.


----------



## noddy

I'm definitely coming thanks Trevor. One question though, as I have a trailer is there anywhere close by I will be able to park? (I will come early for a pre-fish too).


----------



## bruus

WHO IS IN ?

Trevor
Nad97
Bruus


----------



## Mattyl38

Hi Trevor,
New to the site and keen to come along.
Dont have as safety vest yet, Is one required for saturday?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## dru

This is beginning to sound a proper occasion. Watching closely K1, might set a trend for elsewhere. Don't miss it if you are local!


----------



## killer

Yep, I'll do another one.

Cheers Ron.


----------



## kayakone

killer said:


> Yep, I'll do another one.
> 
> Cheers Ron.


One more steak on the BBQ. And Ron's already done one. That is a measure of the worth of this day.

trev


----------



## kayakone

noddy said:


> I'm definitely coming thanks Trevor. One question though, as I have a trailer is there anywhere close by I will be able to park? (I will come early for a pre-fish too).


Noddy, and all trailered kayak owners:

I will be roping off a fair bit of the carpark at 5 am to allow you park trailers. You may have to disconnect and park the car beside the trailer.
It is also to allow Des & Nat from Stealth a park when they arrive later.

If you don't have a trailer, please leave the roped off area intact.
Trevor


----------



## baptism

good luck guys, I have a ton of work to do doubt I'll make this one


----------



## Guest

WHO IS IN ?

Trevor
Nad97
Bruus
glenndini
noddy
killer
indiedog


----------



## kayakone

.............


----------



## GT79

I'll be there too

GT79


----------



## paulo

I would be along to this for sure but for other committments on the day. These days are a great idea.

With all the sailing of the AI I have done over the past few years I always manage to collect another chestnut each time I listen to Mal explain the finer points of sailing an AI to newcomers. I picked up something new just a week or two back at the Hobie Big Day Out.

THis safety day will be no different. As meticulous as I am about safety preparations for offshore ventures I have no doubt I would learn more than a trick or two on the day from people that live and breathe this stuff.

Well done for organising this Trevor.


----------



## exp2000

Hey you guys.

Trevor has threatened to come over to Broome, confiscate my paddle and all my safety gear and set me adrift in a ten knot current on an outgoing ten meter spring tide if I don't give the Safety Day a plug.

I reckon it's a good idea though. If you skipper a power vessel you are required to carry mandatory safety gear and undergo training to obtain a recreational boating license to ensure you know how to use it. Now most of us would feel a bit more secure in a power vessel than we would in a kayak.

In WA it is now mandatory to carry the same recreational boating safety gear for a kayak and bureaucracy being what it is other states may soon follow suit.

Here is a good opportunity to learn about safety gear and emergency management and recovery techniques. Don't leave it till the time comes to try to figure these things out only to realise that you should have taken the course. It is too late to contemplate these things once you are in trouble.

I have spent much preparation kiting out my AI with safety gear to equip it for expedition kayaking so I am confident of facing any contingency. What has taken me months of research can be handed to you on a plate in only one day.

Be prepared and be safe. Come to the safety day. Have some fun and emerge with the knowledge and confidence of knowing you can handle an emergency when the time comes. Your life may depend on it.

The savings on bargain equipment on offer and lucky prizes will easily pay for the trivial fee. And who knows? The biggest saving you make may be your life.

AGENDA FOR THE DAY:
1. Testing stability of your kayak:

* can you unhook that lure that's caught on the front/rear of your yak?
* can you sit side saddle? 
* can you reach right around behind you and get the spare rod?
* how far can you lean to one side without capsize?

2. Righting a capsized kayak

3. Procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to successful re-entry)

4. Swimming to your yak (is it feasible?).

5. Re-entry technique onto your yak.

6. Towing a swamped yak (a mate in trouble).

7. Safety gear.

8. Paddling techniques.

9. Safe handling procedures for landing a thrashing fish (maybe - time permitting) .

WHERE AND WHEN:
This will be held at Scarborough on the Redcliffe Peninsula, on a gently shelving sand bottom. 
Date: Saturday 9th June 8.00 am (Queen's B'day weekend, where Monday is the public holiday).

A professional sea kayak instructor (Level II) will be running the day. [REGARDLESS OF WEATHER ON THE DAY] He charges for his time instructing, and as a result there will be a fee to cover his services. The fee is $ 20 per person, and includes the lunch and the Stealth Kayak tryout. Family members not involved in the instructional activities are welcome for lunch at a cost of $5 /person. Timewise, please allow most of the day, though the instructional part should be mainly covered by about 1.00 - 2.00 pm.

The free BBQ lunch is available via Stealth Australia kayaks, with an opportunity to try a variety of kayaks out for free. Kindly supplied by Des and Nat from Stealth Australia. This is a perfect opportunity to try out the Stealth range.

Also available on the day will be some low cost safety equipment (whistles, pumps) available at cost.

The venue is suitable for families, for swimming, beach activities, bicycle riding, and free barbeques for breaky and dinner. An excellent bike track network links the venue to a free public swimming pool at Redcliffe 5 kms away, and extends a further 6 kms down the peninsula to Woody Point. This is a family friendly venue for family members not participating in the safety day instruction. A cafe is beside the venue, and the famous Morgan's Seafood Restaurant is only 200 m walk away (also toilets).

You could arrive very early and have a fish on the Scarby reefs 1 - 2 kms away.....or stay later for the same. If you haven't been there before expect snapper (none over 94 cms to date), flathead (85 cms), bream (40 cms), jewies (92 cms), javelin fish, grassy sweetlip, sole, longtail tuna (110 cms) and tailor (60 cms) as frequently caught species.... HB's and SP's, & bait as well.

Early expressions of interest will assist me with the planning, particularly for the catering purposes.

Trevor

Some prizes are now also on offer for attendees.


----------



## Beekeeper

Trev...
My two are definite starters, and I hope that some of the others that I spoke with are coming, too.
Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

Even better news for those attending the Safety Day.

1. We have Stealth Australia proving a BBQ lunch, and a free trial of a bunch of Stealth kayaks. http://www.stealthkayaksaustralia.com.au/

2. Rosco Canoes are providing some ripper prizes ... and I will be awarding those to some lucky participants. http://www.roscocanoes.com.au/

Please support these very generous sponsors of kayak safety...._*your safety*_.

There will be a number of safety items available for sale on the day, and some brand new hard body lures, all at heavily discounted prices, so bring some extra cash.

See you all Saturday. Any queries, call me on 3354 4445, or 0448 361 222.

cheers all,
Trevor


----------



## Beekeeper

Trev...
My two, Graham Moxey and Jeff Ahchay are definite starters, and I've sweet talked Paul Schaper into coming along, too.

He doesn't have a kayak, but intends getting one very soon, and wouldn't it be great for him to know about safety before climbing into one!

I've also emailed another fellow called Alan... but don't know if he will come as yet.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Guest

Just wondering if you guys anchor up, drift or troll to fish at Scarby so I can bring the right kit. I am going to try for a for the early pre fish


----------



## kayakone

Even better news for those attending the Safety Day.

1. We have Stealth Australia (Des and Nat) proving a free BBQ lunch, and a free trial of a bunch of Stealth kayaks after lunch. http://www.stealthkayaksaustralia.com.au/ 
Des 0431 511 090 [email protected] 
Mick 0413 397 782 [email protected] (AKFF "PalmyMick")

2. Rosco Canoes are providing some ripper prizes ... and I will be awarding those to some lucky participants. http://www.roscocanoes.com.au/
295 Gympie Rd Kedron
Brisbane, Qld, 4031
Australia
07 3359 9330

3. Reef Point Cafe (3880 0250), right beside the venue, are offering a super Brekky from 7.00 am for all participants and their families...
Bacon, eggs (scrambled/fried or poached), grilled tomato and toast, with tea or coffee, _all for $ 15._ Discounted coffee available throughout the day. Mandy, the owner, is a paddler, and is generously offering the discount - just say "kayak safety" to Paul, Mandy or Carly for your discount.

Please support all of these very generous sponsors of kayak safety...._*your safety*_.

There will be a number of discounted safety items from Roscos for sale on the day, and some brand new hard body lures, all at heavily discounted prices, so do bring some extra cash.

See you all Saturday. Any queries, call me on 3354 4445, or 0448 361 222.

cheers all,
Trevor

Current list:

WHO IS IN

Trevor (AKFF)
Nad97 (AKFF)
Bruus (AKFF)
glenndini (AKFF & KFDU)
noddy (AKFF)
killer (AKFF)
indiedog (AKFF)
beekeeper (AKFF) + 2 friends
Cozzie (KFDU)
meloyelo78 (KFDU)
BrettoQld (AKFF & KFDU)
Biggles? (KFDU)
GT79 (AKFF)
Flump (AKFF)
Outbacker73 (AKFF)
FatYak83 (AKFF)
Fentp (AKFF)
jaytee102 (AKFF)
siker (AKFF)
winneryak (AKFF)
mattbris10 (AKFF)
DennisT (AKFF)
TouringTom (AKFF)
Mattyl38 (AKFF)

Gotta be more than that? Late starters welcome, and _I guarantee you will learn heaps_.
Come on guys and gals! There would have to be *50 yak fishos in SE QLD* who would benefit enormously from this days instruction and practice. Gary Forrest is a top instructor.

Saturday 9th June...that's tomorrow!

Reef Point Esplanade, Scarborough...turn left into carpark near kiosk. (UBD 81 8R).

7.30 am for an 8.00 am start.

Trevor


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcugd14AARHfgAAQQw//8r/r//C////wQAKODWJoAlIkxMFGjGkxMmQNMZJowTbVGmymR+qCVU9TamxIBpoaAAAADQAAAc0ZMTABMRgRpgQYjBMmARgVRECnkaBTxNSbUZ6nqjT9UDQNpAB6mnqepFYjkrBZBlWzhRUjn5yf66FvPT82fUjuLDCERwLdSYnSUfsoikZNb92LFKNCEo3qZ7bmhKL0Y4ZtFYzdqilnJ6uglF8rqRFqKkprOWZpPOczaZ5JSlKUzm6PXBkmSsS1anRVanZK7452pht0XwljgnQKrIcr5maYYqKVTpdBYW1i2nYnKCijCY5vyXX3X6s2Cixnl/Pulgu0rZ7BSErSAxQ0KcHRbZGVwYJEsAiDSkA9BMGyKNt4JapxhYvtvWd3h/no9BUc4jyWyteJ4puMCoOGOAFb/jSdRl16aHFNnSw97ka6T7TczBNvFKyZy/jhGFskbTgm110bx6YmYSDskR0XZHRK2d/uhK90pOi7LfFkBa48+RtarJQaAMxGSlqeZFAND12IGY0ALA8L1zDT4yaMNAn0w4eGI+C/aPB9ZsjeJ4fsYKjwL2B5u/ZjH6Cd5yvbLFzLhQV+Ax3lw4QGySy79HJYE4B82qLeIoCwHwpA6SgGe3kIWHtPT5dzKRqF7q+SOO62F392qC09uQ06y58Qvs9U3RM92qPMk9er/R1Fx1iO4ZkbF9OxdBviWtU574qdjcbRojncMrN26Isiw0kn/NaXHruRa9jdLCKiutxRc+zyXDWd/zNHaMYmO1Rv4EcHKyFoqcUpmZOjT2xUure86dreY4uRn3o+lxqPlcuefsUzU62VnaT+v/i7kinChIZdA7rw


----------



## Davey G

Just cant manage to get way this weekend, would have been keen to do this and also to take a squiz at the Stealth line up. Bugger


----------



## kayakone

For tomorrow, bring your normal kayaking gear for this time of year. Before the instructional, if you have come early for a fish, we will be stripping the kayaks of rods etc. (we will not be dunking your rods).

Be prepared to be wet for quite a while during the instructional. Bring thermals, windproof, a shower is forecast... so a waterproof as well, or just wear a wetsuit.

Have a change of clothes in the car.

Anyone with cameras/GoPro's please bring them.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

Who's coming for an early morning fish?

5.00 am for a 5.30 start. Possibly not too many...maybe more after the Stealth lunch and demo?

Trevor


----------



## Guest

Count me in for the early start


----------



## kayakone

Don't forget, if you are an early arrival, and hungry...

Reef Point Cafe (3880 0250), right beside the venue, are offering a super Brekky from 7.00 am for all participants _and their families/partners..._
Bacon, eggs (scrambled/fried or poached), grilled tomato and toast, with tea or coffee, _all for $ 15._

Discounted coffee available throughout the day. Mandy, the owner, is a paddler, and is generously offering the discount - just say "kayak safety" to Paul, Mandy or Carly for your discount.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

*EXPERT INSTRUCTION from an Australian Canoeing qualified instructor*

And more good news for those attending the Safety Day.

1. We have *Stealth Australia* (Des and Nat) proving a free BBQ lunch, and a free trial of a bunch of *Stealth kayaks* after lunch. http://www.stealthkayaksaustralia.com.au/ 
Des 0431 511 090 [email protected] 
Mick 0413 397 782 [email protected] (AKFF "PalmyMick")

2. *Rosco Canoes* are providing some *ripper prizes* ... and I will be awarding those to some lucky participants. http://www.roscocanoes.com.au/
295 Gympie Rd Kedron
Brisbane, Qld, 4031
Australia
07 3359 9330

3. *Reef Point Cafe *(3880 0250), right beside the venue, are offering a *super Brekky* from 7.00 am for all participants and their families...
Bacon, eggs (scrambled/fried or poached), grilled tomato and toast, with tea or coffee, _all for $ 15._ Discounted coffee available throughout the day. Mandy, the owner, is a paddler, and is generously offering the discount - just say "kayak safety" to Paul, Mandy or Carly for your discount.

Please support all of these very generous sponsors of kayak safety...._*your safety*_.

*There will be a number of discounted safety items from Roscos for sale on the day, and some brand new hard body lures, all at heavily discounted prices, so do bring some extra cash.
*
See you all today

cheers all,
Trevor

Current list of safety conscious yak fishos:

WHO IS IN

Trevor (AKFF)
Nad97 (AKFF)
Bruus (AKFF)
glenndini (AKFF & KFDU)
noddy (AKFF)
killer (AKFF)
indiedog (AKFF)
beekeeper (AKFF) + 2 friends
Cozzie (KFDU)
meloyelo78 (KFDU)
BrettoQld (AKFF & KFDU)
Biggles? (KFDU)
GT79 (AKFF)
Flump (AKFF)
Outbacker73 (AKFF)
FatYak83 (AKFF)
Fentp (AKFF)
jaytee102 (AKFF)
siker (AKFF)
winneryak (AKFF)
mattbris10 (AKFF)
DennisT (AKFF)
TouringTom (AKFF)
Mattyl38 (AKFF)

Gotta be more than that? Late starters welcome, and _I guarantee you will learn heaps_.
Come on guys and gals! There would have to be *50 yak fishos in SE QLD* who would benefit enormously from this days instruction and practice. Gary Forrest is a top instructor.

Saturday 9th June...that's tomorrow!

Reef Point Esplanade, Scarborough...turn left into carpark near kiosk. (UBD 81 8R).

7.30 am for an 8.00 am start.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

*STEALTH KAYAKS*

Available today to try out

BFS

550 Splash

Evo 495

Evo 465

Trev


----------

